# Past case of TB and work permit.



## srprashant91 (Nov 20, 2015)

One of my friends had a past case of active TB. He took the normal course of medications and is considered cured. Though his chest xrays shows some scars. Will this be grounds for rejection of work permit in SG?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

srprashant91 said:


> One of my friends had a past case of active TB. He took the normal course of medications and is considered cured. Though his chest xrays shows some scars. Will this be grounds for rejection of work permit in SG?


Despite being cured, if doctors decide otherwise, its ground for rejection.

However Singapore TB screening has been fair, and none I know who were considered recovered were rejected, though they will want to know the medical history / charts.

Minus documents, I am not sure if they would have cleared.


----------



## srprashant91 (Nov 20, 2015)

simonsays said:


> Despite being cured, if doctors decide otherwise, its ground for rejection.
> 
> However Singapore TB screening has been fair, and none I know who were considered recovered were rejected, though they will want to know the medical history / charts.
> 
> Minus documents, I am not sure if they would have cleared.


Ok that sounds a bit reassuring. Seems like only the GCC countries are the most stringent even when it comes to past cases of tb


----------

